# Word of the Day - Vichy



## debodun (Aug 21, 2022)

Vichy (or Vichy water) - a sparkling water beverage with a high mineral content, named for a town in France where it occurs naturally.

Cold Vichy water makes a refreshing beverage on a warm day.


----------



## horseless carriage (Aug 21, 2022)

Vichyssoise is a thick soup made of boiled and puréed leeks, onions, potatoes, cream, and chicken stock. It is traditionally served cold, but it can be eaten hot.


----------



## Paco Dennis (Aug 21, 2022)

Didn't the Eagles have a song "Vichy Women"? I always thought she was filled with effervescence. 

Vichy Women


----------

